# we did a no no



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

we have had the cats on a sentry flea med from pet smart and they have done well so we decided to cut corners and try the dogs, well we put it on everyone last night, had to take sophie to the vet today...she was basically hallucinating, throwing herself around to where she was falling, she barked all nite long (wasn't foresure what that was all about til today), flopping around...I got worried so i took her in...Anyone wanna guess what the vet said? Big no no...worse for the cats, he is more worried about them even though they are not showing any thing wrong... But gave soph a benedryl shot and said to monitor her closely, and to give all the animals a BATH...Oh no...well both dogs hate baths, and the cats well, we shall see...dogs are done now onto the cats...see this is what i get...


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope they are feeling better soon


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

well the bathes went well, the cats are a little ticked off at the moment but i am sure they will be back in my lap in no time...


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

probably when they are all fluffy again and not so cow-licked. Quick to forgive


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh scary, that is not the Sentry all natural stuff is it?


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Sentry Purrscriotions plus...well that is the cat one...the dog is in green little bottle things...i must have already pitched them...lesson learned...vet did say they were better than using hartz...just still really toxic...cats are already dry and have come back for lovins


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow!!! thats crazy stuff!!!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

You used a product that is supossedly designated for dogs and that happened!!?? 

Scary indeed, the manufacturer should pay your vet bill!!


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Andrea: I'm so relieved that the cats and dogs will be fine. I've heard bad stories before of adverse reactions from those cheap store chemicals.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Ryder&SophieSue said:


> Sentry Purrscriotions plus...well that is the cat one...the dog is in green little bottle things...i must have already pitched them...lesson learned...vet did say they were better than using hartz...just still really toxic...cats are already dry and have come back for lovins


The green should have been the natural one unless there is another green one. That is the one I use and it is all natural oils. Now I am worried!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

my advise is to stop using it....it is not worth it....the money i spent at the vet yesterday, i could have spent on real flea med.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> wow!!! thats crazy stuff!!!!!


Agreed!


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

There's a lot of really bad stuff out there that is supposedly "dog friendly" that can seriously harm our pups... You all know how foods are marketed and are mostly junk - well so are some other things. I would leave (and have left) my dogs without flea prevention before putting the off-brand stuff on them. Even after 3 months with no Frontline, still no fleas on them... Maybe try treating your yard?


----------



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

I use advantage multi and have never had fleas, but I have heard of washing in dawn dish soap to be a good flea killer, they die in the bubbles, let them set for like 10 min.s and rinse out, I don't know how long it lasts but its way better than off brand spot treatment. I am so glad to hear Sophie, Ryder, and the cats are ok.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

When my mom's dog Lexie had a bad reaction to cheap flea topical stuff, I washed her 3 times in dish soap, and it worked, she stopped having the reaction. It gets that stuff off of the fur really well but you have to do it a few times and really rub it in.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Ryder&SophieSue said:


> my advise is to stop using it....it is not worth it....the money i spent at the vet yesterday, i could have spent on real flea med.


Just for future reference . . . most flea meds sold at a vets office comes with a guarantee, so in the unlikely event your pet DOES have a reaction to these tested safe and effective products the manufacturer WILL pay vet bills. Most of the products you find at pet stores does not go through the rigorous testing or have any guarantee. That is why you pay more for the product in the vets office. Even if you purchase Frontline at a store it does not come with a guarantee like when purchased from vet clinic. 
We had at least 4 animals (I am being generous here, it was likely more) come in to the clinic I work at to be hospitalized last year for pet store purchased flea preventative toxicity.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

shannonrae said:


> Just for future reference . . . most flea meds sold at a vets office comes with a guarantee, so in the unlikely event your pet DOES have a reaction to these tested safe and effective products the manufacturer WILL pay vet bills. Most of the products you find at pet stores does not go through the rigorous testing or have any guarantee. That is why you pay more for the product in the vets office. Even if you purchase Frontline at a store it does not come with a guarantee like when purchased from vet clinic.
> We had at least 4 animals (I am being generous here, it was likely more) come in to the clinic I work at to be hospitalized last year for pet store purchased flea preventative toxicity.


 
WOW!!! We will never ever use cheap stuff again...Lesson Learned...that was way to friggin scary...She is back to he rnormal self though...bouncing off the walls.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

wow I'm glad all the animals are ok. I use Advatix on the dogs and Advantage on the cat, my mom got this cheap stuff for my older two dogs thank God we didn't have a reaction.


----------

